# [PC-BSD]  pcbsd javapbi



## anvi4085viz (Apr 26, 2010)

Iam using pcbsd hubble edition and in that while trying to install jdk 6pbi i am not able to install it as it says please remove the older version but i have not installed the older version then from where does come. 
any suggession!


----------



## anvi4085viz (Apr 26, 2010)

also when i tried to install it from the ports.
after some compiling it gave some weird 

```
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## foldingstock (Apr 26, 2010)

anvi4085viz said:
			
		

> Iam using pcbsd hubble edition and in that while trying to install jdk 6pbi i am not able to install it as it says please remove the older version but i have not installed the older version then from where does come.
> any suggession!



You should probably check with the PCBSD forum/mailing lists/irc for specific support. 

From what I remember about PCBSD, I believe you can go to the "main menu (KDE)->PC-BSD Settings->Remove Programs" and see if another Java PBI is installed there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

